# PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

Redaktionell








* PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? 
Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP​*
Die FDP stellt im niedersächsischen Landtag einen Antrag zu einer Entschliessung, dass der Landtag beschliessen soll, dass Verbänden, die gegen die Zwecke der Gemeinnützigkeit verstossen, schneller die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen werden kann.

Der Antrag wird im neuen Landtag eingebracht nach der Wahl im Oktober, wenn es die Mehrheitsverhältnisse zulassen.

Insbesondere wird dabei auf das Verhalten von PETA eingegangen und deren gemeinnütziger Status im Antrag als "fragwürdig" bezeichnet..

Gefunden habe ich das bei Dr. Gero Hocker (FDP), der sich ja schon lange als Landtagsabgeordneter wie als Angler auch für Angler und Angeln einsetzt, und zwar heute morgen auf seinem Facebook-Account:
https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/posts/1077430715689762

Wir bedanken uns bei Dr. Hocker, dass wir das wörtlich zitieren dürfen:


			
				Gero Hocker schrieb:
			
		

> PETA will Angel-AGs verbieten, die bei Kindern Verständnis für Prozesse in der Natur wecken; PETA begeht regelmäßig Land- und Hausfriedensbruch, wenn ihre Mitglieder in Stallanlagen einbrechen; PETA will Blindenhunde verbieten, weil die Haltung von solchen Tieren zwar betroffenen Menschen den Alltag ungemein erleichtert, dies aber angeblich den Rechten des Tieres widerspricht;
> PETA gilt trotz alledem als 'gemeinnützig', genießt damit Steuervorteile und wird damit von allen Steuerzahlern in Deutschland gefördert. Ich meine: das ist komplett gaga!
> Die Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA muss endlich beendet werden. Meine Fraktion hat heute auf meine Initiative diesen Antrag beschlossen. Vielen Dank an Jan Reiter und Jochen Algermissen für die Unterstützung bei dieser Initiative!



Hier der FDP Antrag:







-------------------------------------------​
Kommentar
Dass immer weitere Anzeigen gegen Angler auch rechtlich (falsche Verdächtigung) fragwürdig sein können, da PETA langsam wissen müsste, dass sie so nur viel Personal und Geld im Justizapparat verbrennen, obwohl keine wirkliche rechtliche Grundlage für die Anzeigen da ist, darüber kann man sicher spekulieren..

Wer wie PETA immer weiter mit mehr oder weniger standardisierten Anzeigen Angler, Angelvereine und Verbände überzieht, bei dem kann man ruhig die Gemeinnützigkeit mal hinterfragen - zudem,  wenn vom Spendengeld praktisch NICHTS für praktischen Tierschutz eingesetzt wird, sondern nur für Propaganda und Anzeigen. Und die Anzeigen werden zum Großteil eingestellt. 

So jedenfalls die Auflistung von GERATI dazu:
PeTA 2016 – Null Euro für den Tierschutz

Während Angler, Angelvereine und Verbände mit der Hand am Arm für Gewässer arbeiten, Hege und Pflege, für Kinder und Jugendliche, für die Gesellschaft arbeiten und dazu viel eigenes Geld aufwenden, kommen von PETA nur Propaganda, Anzeigen und Spendenaufrufe. 

Die ganzen Vorteile, ökologische, ökonomische, kulturelle, soziale und viele weitere positive Aspekte, die Angler  für die Gesellschaft erbringen, da kann man dann wirklich von einem "Gemeinnutz" sprechen. 

In diesem Sinne kann man nur hoffen, dass immer mehr Parteien in immer mehr Landtagen und auch im Bundestag sich diese Forderung anschliessen, um fragwürdigen Organisationen wie PETA wenigstens nicht auch noch Steuervorteile durch den Status der  Gemeinnützigkeit zu gewähren.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Zur Klarstellung: 
Der Antrag wird im neuen Landtag eingebracht nach der Wahl im Oktober, wenn es die Mehrheitsverhältnisse zulassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Das die bei dieser Vereinsstruktur überhaupt Gemeinnützig sein sollen, ist mir eh ein Rätsel


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Zunächst einmal: *YES!*

Dafür plädiere ich schon lange und habe viele politische Vertreter/Organisationen darauf angesprochen.
Trotzdem bleiben bei mir ein paar Punkte/Fragen offen:
- wie soll dieses verfahren, welches die Landesregierung einleiten soll, konkret aussehen?
- ist u.a. eine Bundesratsinititiative gemeint? Denn Sitz von P€ta ist BaWü, zustandig sind die Finanzbehörden dort, nicht die niedersächsische Landesregierung.
- Im Antrag fehlt mir der Punkt "verfassugsfeindliche Ziele", denn genau das ist die juristische Gleichstellung von Mensch & Tier.
- Die von Thomas bereits erwähnten standardisierten Anzeigenkampagnen, mit denen enorm Steuergelder verbrannt werden & die Justiz wissentlich ohne Anlass behindert wird, sind sicherlich ein schwerwiegenderer Punkt als einzelne Forderungen wie die Abschaffung von Blindenhunden (obwohl letzteres natürlich auch dazu gehört).

Aber trotzdem: *YES!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ein Anfang, um das in den politischen Alltag und Prozess  zu bringen.

An die Baden-Württemberg FDP hab ichs schon geschickt.


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ja, das hab ich schon verstanden und bin wirklich begeistert.
Bin bei juristischen Details ja etwas Erbsenzähler, du weisst. 

Ich werd das auch mal munter weiter verteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nur zu mit verteilen - schadet nicht


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Anfang, um das in den politischen Alltag und Prozess  zu bringen.


Endlich!
Es wäre ein Traum, sollte da etwas durchgesetzt werden. Und eigentlich auch eine Selbstverständlichkeit, denn kein normaldenkender Mensch kann den Machenschaften zustimmen.

In dem Sinne: Guter Anfang #6


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Bis eben wusste ich garnicht das PETA als gemeinnützig gilt. Gestutzt. Gelacht. Geweint.
Und eine Schande dass sich auagerechnet die FDP drum kümmert. Wobei in ihren Reihen mutmaßlich überproportional viele Jäger vorhanden sein könnten. Ich hätte mir sowas eher von der SPD als klassische Partei der kleinen Leute gewünscht, aber da bin ich ewig gestriger Romantiker fürchte ich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Spricht ja eigentlich alles dafür denen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen...aber wer weiss wo diese Organisation überall ihre Finger im Spiel hat. Bin da nicht so zuversichtlich...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Endlich politischer Gegendruck!


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir sowas eher von der SPD als klassische Partei der kleinen Leute gewünscht, aber da bin ich ewig gestriger Romantiker fürchte ich.


Gestutzt. Gelacht. Geweint. :m
_(Schau dir mal die SPD-Antwort zum Wahlprüfstein an)
_
Man kann von der FDP halten was man will, 
aber sie haben sich schon mehrere Male in letzter Zeit Jäger & Angler als Beispiel für bodenständige Bürger raus gepickt, die unter grünem Irrsinn zu leiden haben.
Ganz vorn dabei halt Gero Hocker.

man kann auch über die Motivation dazu diskutieren, mir st das jedoch sch***egal, solange endlich mal was Gutes für uns Angler dabei raus kommt.
Und allein, dass diese Forderung nun in die Öffentlichkeit und Politik geht, ist so einiges wert.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

YES, sehr gut, geteilt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und eine Schande dass sich auagerechnet die FDP drum kümmert. Wobei in ihren Reihen mutmaßlich überproportional viele Jäger vorhanden sein könnten. Ich hätte mir sowas eher von der SPD als klassische Partei der kleinen Leute gewünscht, aber da bin ich ewig gestriger Romantiker fürchte ich.



we will see...

PETA sitzt ja in Stuttgart, ich habe nicht nur die Freien Demokraten da informiert, sondern auch die Sozialen..

Die haben gerade ja schon beim Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln kooperiert gegen GRÜN-Schwarz:
 Video: Landtagsdebatte B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangeln

Und lustigerweise war auch PETA (und die Schwierigkeit der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit) Thema beim Hintergrundgespräch von mir mit Reinhold Gall (SPD):
Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)


Als Ex-Innenminister hat er da aber definitiv Ahnung...

Mal sehen, ob die was hinkriegen (wollen) zusammen...

Zumal auch die Schwarzen, trotzdem sie sich am Nasenring von den GRÜNEN in Baden-Württemberg durch die Manege ziehen lassen, auch schon Erfolge gegen PETA erzielt:
Keine Anerkennung von PETA


Demgegenüber die Pläne der GRÜNEN:
GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?


Ihr seht hier aber auch an der Zahl der Verlinkungen zu unseren Artikeln, wie dicht wir redaktionell an diesen angelpolitischen Dingen da  dran sind und wie umfassend wir berichten.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestutzt. Gelacht. Geweint. :m
> _(Schau dir mal die SPD-Antwort zum Wahlprüfstein an)
> _
> .



Habe ich gesehen und krieg  da das kalte kotzen. Früher (TM) mit dem Karnickel- und Taubenzüchtervereinen im Dunstkreis des anvisierten Wahlvolkes hätte es das nicht gegeben. Aber wenn die einzigen Koalitionschancen für einen SPD Kanzler an den Grünen und den Kommis hängen legt man da eben keinen Wert drauf. 
Vielleicht sollten alle Nutzer des anglerboardes den Grünen beitreten und die Partei so in die richtige Richtung lenken  (Basisdemonkratie fetzt  )


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten alle Nutzer des anglerboardes den Grünen beitreten und die Partei so in die richtige Richtung lenken  (Basisdemonkratie fetzt  )



Hallo,

lieber nicht. Stell Dir vor, Du sitzt dann auf einem Parteitag neben der Claudia R. .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bis eben wusste ich garnicht das PETA als gemeinnützig gilt.



Wundert nicht-ein normal tickender Mensch,käme nämlich nicht mal besoffen auf den Gedanken,das deren Ziele und Methoden(man nehme nur die Menschen-
verachtende PR Gleichstellung von Massentierhaltung mit den Millionen Opfern der Nazi KZ's )auch nur ansatzweise mit den Anforderungen des § 52 der Abgabenordnung kompatibel wäre.

Da fasst man sich echt nur noch ungläubig und angewidert an den Kopf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lieber nicht. Stell Dir vor, Du sitzt dann auf einem Parteitag neben der Claudia R. .



Ich saß schon gegenüber Minister Meyer (GRÜNE, NDS, neben mit DFV-Präsi Ortel); besser als Roth auf jeden Fall...
Und mit Holger Ortel hatten wir Übergewicht (rhetorisch/politisch!!!...) 
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Gero Hocker hielt da auch ne Rede, wie auch Meyer und ich auch  (auch in Videobeschreibung zum einzeln ansehen verlinkt)

Besser ist aber abschaffen als übernehmen...

PETA wie GRÜNE.....


----------



## racoon (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ist für die An -/ Aberkennung einer Gemeinnützigkeit nicht das Finanzamt (Stuttgart für Körperschaften) zuständig ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Dann werde Ich mal schnell noch drei Hühner opfern und das Blut in alle Richtungen verspritzen und Zu den guten Geistern tanzen, damit es gelingt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



racoon schrieb:


> Ist für die An -/ Aberkennung einer Gemeinnützigkeit nicht das Finanzamt (Stuttgart für Körperschaften) zuständig ?|kopfkrat


eben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> we will see...
> 
> *PETA sitzt ja in Stuttgart, ich habe nicht nur die Freien Demokraten da informiert, sondern auch die Sozialen..
> *
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PETA sitzt ja in Stuttgart, ich habe nicht nur die Freien Demokraten da informiert, sondern auch die Sozialen..


Haben du & der Hocker es denn immer noch nicht begriffen:
_Es ist doch am Besten Peta zu ignorieren, schließlich kommen die meisten Anzeigen nicht durch. 
Alles Weitere schenkt denen nur Aufmerksamkeit. 
Man hält sich einfach an die Angelregeln und sieht über alles andere hinweg._
Weisheiten der RechtswissenschaftlerIn & PhilisophIn & großen Lobby-ExpertIn Dr. Christel Häppchen-Kannix


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Manches weigere ich mich einfach grundsätzlich begreifen zu wollen........
:g:g:g


----------



## saza (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Würde mir gut gefallen


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Da kommt doch glatt ein Häppchen-Käse zum Gero ins FB-Peta-Thema und meint dort die P€ta-Gegnerin spielen zu müssen.

Na, auf meinen Kommentar dazu nehm ich jetzt noch 'nen leckeren Schlummertrunk und geh lachend ins Bett,
denn ich seh sie schon wieder die Spinnweben von der Zimmerdecke abfressen.


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

eigentlich sollte § _129_ StGB greifen.


----------



## smithie (9. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da kommt doch glatt ein Häppchen-Käse zum Gero ins FB-Peta-Thema und meint dort die P€ta-Gegnerin spielen zu müssen.
> 
> Na, auf meinen Kommentar dazu nehm ich jetzt noch 'nen leckeren Schlummertrunk und geh lachend ins Bett,
> denn ich seh sie schon wieder die Spinnweben von der Zimmerdecke abfressen.


Bin ich blind??? Ich sehe keinen H-K Kommentar


----------



## BERND2000 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das die bei dieser Vereinsstruktur überhaupt Gemeinnützig sein sollen, ist mir eh ein Rätsel


 

 Genau.
 1. Weil sie als Ziel genau das Gegenteil anstrebt, was die Allgemeine Bevölkerung wünscht.
 Denn diese will nicht vegan leben und Tiere Menschenrechte einräumen.

 2. Weil es eben kein Verein ist, wenn Vorstände nicht von Mitgliedern bestimmt werden und diese Mitglieder auch nicht die Richtung festlegen.
 Hier sind Mitglieder nun Mitarbeiter oder Beitragspflichtig, haben aber kein echtes Mitbestimmungsrecht.

 Ergo eher Firma als Verein, nicht Gemeinnützig und eher religiöse Sekte, als gemeinnütziger Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nur zur Erklärung:
Gemeinnnützig ist der Verein, der die Voraussetzungen laut Finanzrecht dazu in der Satzung erfüllt und in der praktischen Arbeit umsetzt (oder nicht erwischt wird, wenn nicht) ..

Und solange das nicht Gerichte oder zuständige Finanzämter anders beurteilen, ist das auch bei PETA eben so.

Und genau das ist der Ansatz, den die FDP hier in Niedersachsen verfolgt:
Diese Punkte in den öffentlichen Prozess, in die den Landtag, in die Medien zu bringen. 

Denn nur durch ständiges Berichten besteht die Möglichkeit, hier Finanzämter und Richter zu sensibilisieren und damit erst die Voraussetzung zur Aberkennung zu schaffen..

Wer wie DAFV und Konsorten lieber schweigen will, um PeTA nicht aufzuwarten (PeTA sind die Öffentlichkeitsarbeitprofis übrigens, nicht Verbanditen im DAFV, die haben da auch hauptamtlich nur Amateure), spielt dagegen den PeTAnern in die Hände.

Da können die Profis von PeTAn dann nämlich die in Ruhe weiter die öffentliche Meinung zu ihren Gunsten dominieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Wenn das Finanzamt Stuttgart nicht selbst bei der Überprüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit daraufkommt (was der zuständige Sachbearbeiter an sich nie tut, denn im Alltag wird bei einem e. V. nur die einfache Einnahmen-/Ausgabenaufstellung gesichtet und dabei überflogen, ob es was und das sogar nur i. w. S. mit Tierschutz usw zu tun hat).

Erfolgreicher wäre es, wenn ein -am Besten ein betroffener Verein und dessen Interessenvertetung (Verband)-  Klage bei der zuständigem Finanzbehörde Stuttgart einreicht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Die haben erst vor nicht allzulanger Zeit angeblich ihren Sitz geändert - man munkelt, es hätte mit Untersuchungen eines FA zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da kommt doch glatt ein Häppchen-Käse zum Gero ins FB-Peta-Thema und meint dort die P€ta-Gegnerin spielen zu müssen.
> 
> Na, auf meinen Kommentar dazu nehm ich jetzt noch 'nen leckeren Schlummertrunk und geh lachend ins Bett,
> denn ich seh sie schon wieder die Spinnweben von der Zimmerdecke abfressen.


Hab meinen Gruß dagelassen:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10213676481524949?comment_id=10213678734781279


> Während Gero Hocker für die neue, glaubwürdigere FDP steht, steht Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für die alte, abgewählte FDP, die je nach Meinungswechsel selber mit umfällt.
> Hier eine offizielle Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus 2013, in der sie darlegt, dass verschweigen sinnvoller sei, als öffentlich gegen PeTA zu kämpfen.
> Dass sie sich jetzt so billig an Gero Hockers Arbeit anwanzt, finde ich xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:
> Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben erst vor nicht allzulanger Zeit angeblich ihren Sitz geändert - man munkelt, es hätte mit Untersuchungen eines FA zu tun.



Was meinst du mit FA? Fischereiaufseher? Fachangestellter? Finanzamt? Frauenarzt? ;-P


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Finanzamt


----------



## daci7 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben erst vor nicht allzulanger Zeit angeblich ihren Sitz geändert - man munkelt, es hätte mit Untersuchungen eines FA zu tun.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit FA? Fischereiaufseher? Fachangestellter? Finanzamt? Frauenarzt? ;-P



Die haben erst vor nicht allzulanger Zeit angeblich ihren Sitz geändert -  man munkelt, es hätte mit Untersuchungen eines _Frauenarztes_ zu tun.
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

seit ihr pöööhse ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



smithie schrieb:


> Bin ich blind??? Ich sehe keinen H-K Kommentar


Gefunden?
Da:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10213676481524949?comment_id=10213678734781279


Die Bundespräsine hat aber nicht geantwortet, hat mittlerweile evtl. Beratung bekommen, auf FB nicht mehr so viel Unsinn zu posten, das war schon mal anders. |rolleyes
Macht aber nix, wenn man'se kennt, weiß man ja, wie'se abgeht bei Widerspruch. Da müssen die Tapeten sich in die Ecken zurückziehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

sie antwortet nicht, weil sie dem nicht gewachsen ist. *Punkt*


----------



## racoon (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erfolgreicher wäre es, wenn ein -am Besten ein betroffener Verein und dessen Interessenvertetung (Verband)-  Klage bei der zuständigem Finanzbehörde Stuttgart einreicht ....




Gegen /auf was soll den ein (unbeteiligter) Dritter beim Finanzgericht klagen ?


----------



## KTF50 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Es ist mir unverständlich, dass das zuständige Finanzamt den Missstand bei Peta nicht aufgedeckt und sanktioniert hat. Ich kenne andere Reaktionen von den Finanzbehörden: Ein Verein musste um seine Gemeinnützigkeit kämpfen, weil Geld für eine 70-Jahr-Feier verwendet wurde und - Achtung! - mehreren Vereinen wurde die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt, nur weil sie maßige Fische eingesetzt hatten! (Seitdem achten wir darauf, dass in allen Rechnungen, Protokollen usw. nur steht "Besatzfisch".)


----------



## ayron (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Mh Peta ist in Stuttgart so verwurzelt, da wird nix anbrennen.
Man  sichte die Artikel auf gerati.de zum Titelmissbrauch Fall Peter Höffken.
Endergebnis Haferbeck (verurteilter Straftäter) bezeugt er hätte es gesehn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Das eine ist Straf- das andere Finanzrecht (beim einen Amtsgerichte, beim anderen Finanzamt zuerst mal zuständig).
2 ganz verschiedene Paar Stiefel.


----------



## ayron (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Sicher, aber keiner kann sagen wie weit der Sumpf reicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Das ist wohl wahr...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das eine ist Straf- das andere Finanzrecht (beim einen Amtsgerichte, beim anderen Finanzamt zuerst mal zuständig).
> 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Stiefel.



Richtig..aber in beiden Stiefelschäften Arme der dubiosen Peta Krake..ayrons Skepkis ist da durchaus berechtigt.

Man wird nämlich das Gefühl nicht los,das bei Kritik zu Peta Machenschaften,an den verschiedensten Schaltstellen einige Augen gerne mal blind und Ohren ebenso taub sind..

Jeder gemeinnützige Miniverein,hätte bereits nach einem Bruchteil der Vorwürfe, sehr unangenehmen Besuch erhalten..

Der Peta Tierschutzdeckmantel dagegen, scheint im Schutzverblödeten D sogar Deckung vor allzu genauem hinsehen zu bieten...da darf sogar problemlos hart am Rande der Verfassung gesegelt werden.

Der Bundestag ändert mal eben die Regeln zur Parteifinanzierung um der NPD den finanziellen Nährboden zu entziehen..Peta hetzt und relativiert nahezu keinen Deut besser und soll damit allen Ernstes die Grundregeln des §52  AO:

"...die Allgemeinheit auf materiellem, geistigem oder sittlichem Gebiet selbstlos zu fördern"

erfüllen??

Mit Verlaub-das stinkt bis zum Himmel und das auch nicht wirklich erst seit gestern.

Das mit Dr.Gero Hocker da endlich mal ein Politiker tätig wird..Prima.

Obwohl..Dr.Hocker ist Angler-nicht das ihm der heilige dt.Tierschutz in dieser Sache wohlmöglich noch Befangenheit vorwirft..

Fatal wie skandalös zugleich,das den meisten Volksvetretern dagegen Petas Machenschaften anscheinend entweder am deutschheiligen Tiersschutzarxxx vorbeigehen bzw. tolleriert und tw sogar hofiert werden.

Kann mir ja keiner erzählen,er habe davon nix gewusst..oder gibts da Verflechtungen,die unsere Ahnungen und Befürchtungen sogar noch übertreffen?

In was für einer mit zweierlei Moral(und auch Rechtsmaß) messenden Bananenrepublik leben wir hier eigentlich ?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Hallo,

das ist eine international agierende Organisation. 
Da haben halt manche nicht genug Eier in der Hose um dagegen vorzugehen.
Ich schätze mal das ist der Hauptgrund, dass da nichts passiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Double2004 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Endlich politischer Gegendruck!



...von einer Splitterpartei...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Taxidermist hat das gefunden, eine Spiegelkolumne von heute zum Thema PETA - lesenswert und passt auch hier:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...e-kolumne-von-jan-fleischhauer-a-1162215.html

Es wachen immer mehr auf...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist eine international agierende Organisation.
> Da haben halt manche nicht genug Eier in der Hose um dagegen vorzugehen.



US Behörden haben witzigerweise null Problem damit,auf US Boden der international agierenden Newkirk Sekte,bei allzu lauten Tönen/Aktionen gegen Jagd, Angeln,Tierhaltung,
Fleischindustrie etc.deutliche 
Grenzen aufzuzeigen..

Reicht je nach veranstalteten oder auch geplanten Firlefanz der "Aktivisten",von der einfachen Gratis Fahrt im Streifenwagen bis hin zur lückenlosen 24/7 Beobachtung unter "kriminelle Vereinigung" Bedingungen.

Tollerierte Spinner-solange sie sich an best.Regeln halten.

Auch in Resteuropa,werden die im Vergleich zu D eher kurz gehalten..spinnt rum,geht anderen dabei aber nicht über Gebür auf den Keks.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,das ein Politiker im Lande Isaac Walton's es sich wagen würde,Peta in einen Beirat für Fischereibelange einladen zu wollen..ausser er möchte tags darauf auf Seite 1 der Zeitung stehen.

So bescheuert dürften nur wir ticken..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Der Spiegel rückt PETA mental in die Nähe von Salafisten:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...e-kolumne-von-jan-fleischhauer-a-1162215.html

Respekt! Langsam dürften einige Leute (auch in der Politik und Rechtsprechung) wohl nachdenken anfangen, was das für Leute sind ...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auch in Resteuropa,werden die im Vergleich zu D eher kurz gehalten..spinnt rum,geht anderen dabei aber nicht über Gebür auf den Keks.
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,das ein Politiker im Lande Isaac Walton's es sich wagen würde,Peta in einen Beirat für Fischereibelange einladen zu wollen..ausser er möchte tags darauf auf Seite 1 der Zeitung stehen.
> 
> So bescheuert dürften nur wir ticken..




Hallo,

da hast Du recht. Nur nicht festlegen, nur keinen klaren Grenzen setzen, man müsste ja dann vielleicht für seine eigenen Aussagen mal gerade stehen. 
Wir sind ein Volk von Zweiflern und Zauderern geworden.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Volk von Zweiflern und Zauderern geworden.




Wenn's mal nur das wäre...

Unkritisch,auf weichgespült konditioniert,Naturentfremdet,Zivilisationsdegeneriert,1st world problems rules...und damit auch Hochkonjunktur für falsche Propheten wie Peta z.b.

Vor Jahrzehnten haben wir über die Machenschaften eines Schlemihl 

https://youtu.be/7J2oijo9958

nur amüsiert gegrinst

Wer bitte fällt auf so einen Scheixx rein?

Heute musste erschreckt feststellen,das sich die dumm naiven Ernies dieser Welt ungesund stark vervielfacht haben und auch Schlemihl sich angepasst hat...

Mit Tierschutztarnmantel, billiger Demagogik,klingelnder Spendenbüchse und angesichts der bis dato ja eher unkritisch durchleuchteter Gemeinnützigkeit, wohl auch mit 'ner vor Freude feuchten Hose.

Und das ist im Gegensatz zur Sesamstrasse nicht mehr lustig sondern höchst krank.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Schön das sich was tut!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Warte ab...die schmieden  wahrscheinlich bereits an ihrer gewohnt Winkelzuglastigen Gegenpropaganda..ganz so blöd sind die ja auch nicht.

Dank Spendenpolster ihrer dummen Werkzeuge,kann man ja ebenso reichlich dummes PR Geschütz auffahren.

Liest sich zwar oft wie eine Mischung aus "Der Stürmer" und Leitlinien zur Volksumerziehung in der Tierrechtlervariante,aber bei deren Fans scheint die Geldbörse halt eh bedeutend dicker als der Hirntechnische Textanspruch zu sein.


----------



## Jose (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Wir sind ein Volk von Zweiflern und Zauderern geworden...




geworden?


----------



## Ørret (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...nd-campact-sollen-gemeinnuetzigkeit-verlieren

Der DAFV begrüßt die Initiative....

Mehr nicht? Armselig wie immer#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Ørret schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...nd-campact-sollen-gemeinnuetzigkeit-verlieren
> 
> Der DAFV begrüßt die Initiative....
> 
> Mehr nicht? Armselig wie immer#q#q#q



Und so peinlich verlogen mit dieser Präsidentin - was aber zeigt, dass die Hauptamtlichen da sich auch für nix zu schade und kein Stück besser sind.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Gruß dagelassen:
> https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10213676481524949?comment_id=10213678734781279
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der DAFV begrüßt die Initiative....


Dabei sollte dieser Verband selbst ganz vorn dabei stehen, 
wenn es darum geht die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren,
er ist zwar wohl gemein,
aber sicherlich nicht nützig.

Und ganz ernsthaft:
was "transparente Mittelverwendung" und "gesetzl. Quote der Mittelverwendung für den eigentl. gemeinnützigen Zweck" angeht, bewegt sich der DAFV auf ziemlich dünnem Eis mit seiner erst 4-jährigen Vergangenheit.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Jose schrieb:


> geworden?



Hallo,

aber Bahnsteigkarten, die gibts doch seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.
Das mit den Zweiflern und Zauderern begann so langsam um 1970 herum, also vor so knapp 50 Jahren und hat bis heute derart zugenommen, dass es manchmal schier unerträglich ist#d.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn's mal nur das wäre...
> 
> Unkritisch,auf weichgespült konditioniert,Naturentfremdet,Zivilisationsdegeneriert,1st world problems rules...und damit auch Hochkonjunktur für falsche Propheten wie Peta z.b.
> 
> ...



Lehrreich......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n_zVpKaryc

Das passt auch genau so im Wesentlichen zu solchen Organisationen! Die Vorgehensweise ist absolut, natürlich auf das jeweilige Thema angepasst, die selbe!
Und aktuell und sehr anschaulich kann man das über den Fall des KabelbinderKormoran des Nabu legen!


----------



## seppl184 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Der DAFV kann machen was er will......nie ist es recht.
Macht er nichts.......vollscheixxe:r
Bezieht er Stellung  ......armselig#q

Und sofort vergisst wieder jeder den eigentlichen Gegner, und drischt drauf los.|smash: 

Ich bin froh das der DAFV mal Stellung nimmt. Wenigstens ein kleiner Lichtblick |bigeyes


und nein.....ich gehöre nicht zu dem Verein.


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Die Frage ist doch, was "Stellung beziehen" bedeutet.

All die Jahre wollte man bewusst nichts gegen P€ta unternehmen und hat dies öffentlich auch so transportiert.
Sollte da jetzt ein Umdenken kommen,
muss sicherlich mehr passieren, als eine Pressemeldung eines FDP-Kollegen auf der Homepage zu teilen, die ausser dem Anglerboard sowieso keiner beachtet.

Wenn dies ein erster Schritt ist, werde ich mich korrigieren.
Mir fehlt der Glaube.

Wenn dies nur ein einmaliges Statement bleibt und keinerlei weitere Handlung folgt,
ist es einfach nur verlogener Dreck,
ein Dran-Hängen an ein grad poluläres Thema,
weil Häppchen-Käse sieht, welche Begeisterung Gero Hocker bei Anglern erntet.

Und nun stellen wir uns mal vor, ein Politiker anderer Partein wäre der Urheber... glaubt irgendjemand, dass sich die Bundespräsine dann geregt hätte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Solange weiterhin undementiert die Scheixxe seines damaligen Geschäftsführers Spahn im Raum steht (DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung) und die sich weiterhin als Natur- statt Anglerschutzverband gebärden, ja, da ist der DAFV mit der eigentliche Feind, wie PeTA (nur, dass PeTA nicht von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt wird). 

Da muss noch viel mehr kommen, und vor allem mal glaubwürdig, sollte man die als Angler ernst nehmen wollen..

Mit dem, was da gerade abgeht, können sie nur Leute beeindrucken, die nicht ansatzweise im Thema sind.

Was für den DAFV aber auch weit genügt - sie brauchen ja nur ihre nichtsblickenden Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbänden zum weiter abnicken, denen reicht so was lange.

In dem Zusammenhang muss man solche Veröffentlichungen in meinen Augen sehen, und damit ist dann diese Kritik an der "Arbeit" dieses real existierenden DAFV weiterhin voll angebracht...

Und kati hat recht, auch ich sehe das als billigstes Anwanzen an die gute Arbeit von Dr. Gero Hocker OHNE JEDE EIGENE LEISTUNG des DAFV dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Gruß dagelassen:
> https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10213676481524949?comment_id=10213678734781279
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/




Zahlen aus 2016:
http://www.gerati.de/2017/08/08/peta-2016-null-euro-fuer-den-tierschutz/


|wavey:


----------



## holgär (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Hallo Thomas,

 meines Wissens nach kann die Gemeinnützigkeit allein vom zuständigen Sachbearbeiter des Finanzamtes entzogen werden. Diese haben hier sehr große Machtbefugnisse ...

 Daher wäre es doch interessant, eine entsprechend formuliertes Schreiben an das FA Stuttgart zu geben.

 Warum auf die Politik warten ?

 (Vor allem bei dem recherchierten Hintergrund von gerati ...) 

 VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Weil da schon was passierte (dann Umzug PeTA), und weil man zuerst jetzt den politisch/medialen Boden berreiten muss..

Da ist schon was dran, das ist nicht vollkommen aus der Luft, wir werden schliesslich grün regiert:


ayron schrieb:


> Mh Peta ist in Stuttgart so verwurzelt, da wird nix anbrennen.
> Man  sichte die Artikel auf gerati.de zum Titelmissbrauch Fall Peter Höffken.
> Endergebnis Haferbeck (verurteilter Straftäter) bezeugt er hätte es gesehn.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

@ all

 ich denke, das man den Abgeordneten solch Material zur Verfügung stellen sollte, da die Damen & Herren zeitlich gesehen nicht immer up2date sind...
 "Wissen ist Macht.....nix Wissen macht nix"

 greez Stoni-K.

 @Gründler
 danke für die Info


----------



## holgär (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ach ja und zum nicht mehr auffindbaren Jahresgewinn der P*** bei gerati:

Hier sieht mein eine GuV in der einer einfachen Buchführung. Was aber fehlt, ist wie bei einer Firma die Bilanzposition, die sich bei Vereinen als Kontenveränderung darstellt.

Das bedeutet nichts anderes, als das P*** sein Vermögen um den Jahresgewinn erhöht hat. 

Auch das ist wieder für die Gemeinnützigkeit interessant, da m.E. ein gemeinnütziger Verein wie P*** keine großen Geldvermögen horten darf.

VG


----------



## gründler (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Es brauch erstmal Leute die "aufdecken" in wie weit die Behörden verwurzelt sind mit der Orga.

Maulwürfe die anfangen zu graben und zwar tief und weit.....

Es ist nicht erst seit gestern bekannt was da so abläuft und trotzdem wird nix eingeläutet,das lässt für Spekulationen einiges offen.

Siehe Osnabrück wo die nähe so nah geht,das man sich fragen sollte in wie fern solche Menschen so ein Amt ausüben dürfen,wenn sie doch befangene ihres eigenen Willens sind.

#h

Ps: Wer wirklich gute Infos hat oder aufdeckt und sich nicht traut das zu veröffentlichen etc.man kann diese vertraulich zu Gerati schicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> ich denke, das man den Abgeordneten solch Material zur Verfügung stellen sollte,


Machen wir immer...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil da schon was passierte (dann Umzug PeTA)



Yepp..man munkelte,das der seinerzeit doch recht überraschende  Umzug, durch die Blume gesagt mit dem Wetter zusammenhing..

Über dem alten Standort der  Propagandazentrale ,zogen wohl einige merkwürdig dunkle Wolken auf


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nun, dann muss man wohl zum Regentanz aufrufen|rolleyes


----------



## Riesenangler (11. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Wat denkst du denn, wat ick hier mache?  Ich rufe ha schon sämtliche Geister und Dämonen an, die Ich so kenne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Zum Thema (weil ja auch PeTA Tierrechtler sind) ein interessanter Artikel, wenn auch kein aktueller Artikel:
*Tierschützer und Tierrechtler - ein wichtiger Unterschied*
Die Debatte um das Gänse-Posting von animal peace hat mal wieder zu Tage gebracht, dass sowohl Medien, als auch deren Rezipienten den Unterschied zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern nicht kennen. Und das ist ein großes Problem - besonders für echte Arten-, Natur- und Tierschützer.


Sollten sich auch alle Politiker zu Gemüte führen, ebenso Richter und Finanzamtsbeamte, die über Gemeinnützigkeit entscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Eigentlich traurig sowas, wobei ich irgendwie nicht glauben kann das der Unterschied nicht bekannt ist. So...kann keiner sein. Das ist ne google-Recherche von ner Minute. 

Selbst peta bezeichnet sich als Tierrechtsorganisation....hört sich nun mal anders an als Tierschützer....da müsste einem normal ein Licht aufgehen das es da Unterschiede gibt, besonders wenn man für Medien arbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

sach ich ja....

Ist an meine politischen Kontakte weitergeleitet (sind ja nicht ganz wenig)


----------



## savelinus (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nicht nur die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen, sondern als kriminelle Vereinigung einstufen und vom Verfassungsschutz überwachen lassen! Dauernde Aufrufe zu Straftaten und intransparente Verwendung von Spendengeldern sind ja hinreichend bewiesen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

najaa, an intransparente Spenden wollen Parteien wohl nicht unbedingt ran (Glashaus und so., zudem ist Intransparenz ja nicht strafbar).

Aufruf zu Straftaten auch schwer, da die immer erst hinterher jubeln..


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Die Peta wurde ja eine weile vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet. Leider als Harmlose Spinner eingestuft.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Und die kennen sich ja aus. Die haben auch die Reichsbürger lange als "harmlose Spinner" betrachtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ob sich Behörden auskennen, ist nie Frage - sondern was hinten rauskommt... 

Ob bei FA, Staatsanwalt oder Verfassungsschutz (dass die PeTA beobachtet haben sollen, wär mir neu, man lernt ja aber nie aus)...


----------



## smithie (13. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Und die Nächste die blind auf einen Zug aufspringt, von dem sie nicht weiß, wo er hinfährt...

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/unterh...tiert-peta-saengerin-blutet-kampagne-32475004


----------



## Riesenangler (13. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Na, das mit dem Bluten ist doch einmal im Monat in dem Alter total normal. Da braucht sie nur zu Warten auf ihre Tage.
Keine Kunst.


----------



## wilhelm (13. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nein smithie so ist das *meiner* Überzeugung nach nicht.
Es gibt genug sogenannte Promis die für Geld wirklich alles tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Ehrlich gesagt musste ich googeln, da ich keine Ahnung hatte wer das überhaupt ist. Dabei gelesen das die wohl auch Haustier(e) hat  Wenn die wüsste....

Naja Hauptsache Geld und mal wieder präsent sein


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nein smithie so ist das *meiner* Überzeugung nach nicht.
> Es gibt genug sogenannte Promis die für Geld wirklich alles tun.




Hallo,

genau so ist es. "Pecunia non olet" (frei nach Vespasian)

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Auch nicht meine (Musik)Richtung (Notiz anlegen: Ich werd alt...)


----------



## dudo (30. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: *YES!*
> 
> Dafür plädiere ich schon lange und habe viele politische Vertreter/Organisationen darauf angesprochen.
> Trotzdem bleiben bei mir ein paar Punkte/Fragen offen:
> ...



Natürlich kann Niedersachsen PETA nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. Darum kommen die Beispiele PETA oder CAMPACT auch in der Entschliessung und nicht im Beschlussteil vor. Man kann übrigens auch die Deutsche Umwelthilfe nennen.
Niedersachsen sollte aber eine Bundesratsinitiative starten, um die Vereine und Verbände bundesweit stärker zu überwachen und zu sanktionieren. Geschieht das dann nicht, muss sich das Finanzamt erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



dudo schrieb:


> Natürlich kann Niedersachsen PETA nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. Darum kommen die Beispiele PETA oder CAMPACT auch in der Entschliessung und nicht im Beschlussteil vor. Man kann übrigens auch die Deutsche Umwelthilfe nennen.
> Niedersachsen sollte aber eine Bundesratsinitiative starten, um die Vereine und Verbände bundesweit stärker zu überwachen und zu sanktionieren. Geschieht das dann nicht, muss sich das Finanzamt erklären.


Danke Dir - gut erkannt und formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Leider hört und sieht man nix mehr - Wahlen vorbei, man braucht jetzt keine Anlgerstimmen mehr?

Auch in Presse nix gelesen...

Hat einer was mitbekommen, ob die FDP da jetzt aktiv wurde oder nicht, oder wie der Stand ist?


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Tja, es war wohl nur ein Sommer-_Gero_witter...


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider hört und sieht man nix mehr - Wahlen vorbei, man braucht jetzt keine Anlgerstimmen mehr?
> 
> Auch in Presse nix gelesen...
> 
> Hat einer was mitbekommen, ob die FDP da jetzt aktiv wurde oder nicht, oder wie der Stand ist?




Hey Thomas,

ich persönlich bin ja absoluter Facebook und Twitter Verweigerer, aber der FDP Typ bestimmt nicht. So Kasperl lieben sowas doch...?!

Frag ihn doch Mal, öffentlich....


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

ääh, weil ich wegen Jamaika nachhakte (wie man mit grünen Extremisten koalieren könne), nach den schlechten Erfahrungen für Angler in Schleswig Holstein und grundsätzlich als Freiheitspartei mit einer Verbotspartei, da hatter mich gesperrt ...

Leicht dünnhäutig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

deswegen frag ich hier ja, vielleicht hat ein Niedersachse ja was mitbekommen??

Auch und gerade unter dem nachfolgenden Gesichtspunkt interessiert mich schon, ob die Liberalen da jetzt mal Farbe bekennen, oder ob nur vor Wahlen Dampf gemacht wird:

GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?


----------



## poldi82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nur weil's ein wenig unbequem wird, was ne Pfeife. Is doch sein Job...

Gut gemacht, danke, weiter machen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Verglichem mit diesem Boygroup-Blender war Guttenberg authentisch.
Leider waren vor den Wahlen sehr viele Angler so aufgescheucht, dass sie bei wirklich jedem Pups auf den _Hocker_ sprangen.
Eine weitere politische Enttäuschung für Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nach dem was ich bis dato nun rausfinden konnte, wurde also bis jetzt nix weiter unternommen oder in die Wege geleitet..

Nach "Aufstieg" in den Bundestag scheint da der gemeine Angler/Wähler schnell vergessen worden zu sein..

Denn auch da habe ich bis dato nix entsprechendes wahrgenommen..

Vielleicht kommts ja noch, und ich bin nur zu ungeduldig...


----------



## GandRalf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Auf seiner FB Seite hat Gero Hocker ein Interview mit Matze Koch angekündigt.
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Interviews statt Ankündigungen einlösen?

Auch "Politik"..............................

Die zumindest bei mir zu Verdrossenheit führt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ääh, weil ich wegen Jamaika nachhakte (wie man mit grünen Extremisten koalieren könne), nach den schlechten Erfahrungen für Angler in Schleswig Holstein und grundsätzlich als Freiheitspartei mit einer Verbotspartei, da hatter mich gesperrt ...
> 
> Leicht dünnhäutig...


Made my Day.
Aber nichts für ungut. So ewtas geht leider gar nicht.
Wirkt eher wie "Ich kündige was an und sammel die Stimmen" und was danach kommt, scheiß drauf.
Bitter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Vielleicht kommt doch noch was - Interview in FuF mit Matze Koch und Gero Hocker angekündigt.

https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/posts/1175361709229995

Sollte zielführend und nicht nur als Alibi da was kommen, werde ich Asche auf mein Haupt streuen..

Bis dahin bleibe ich misstrauisch


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Nach dem Motto, was interessiert mich mein Gespamme von gestern!

Und generell nochmals: Einen Preis ausloben für den Blender des Jahres mit Übergabe und auch eine Preis für denjenigen, der sich einsetzt, mit der Option des Widerrufes! 

Immer schön Öffentlichkeit herstellen, das scheut der Teufel wie das Weihwasser!

Dann wird es auch "Locker vom Hocker" unangenehm!

Aufruf an Matze mit dem kein Interview zu führen bzw. von seiner Seite die "richtigen" Fragen zu stellen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Gegen P€TA nützt das mich Nds nichts, die sitzen in Stuttgart. Gegen solche Vereine braucht es auch keine Gesetzesänderung. Es muss nur das bestehende Steuerrecht konsequent angewendet werden. Ursprünglich saß P€TA in HH. Als das dortige Finanzamt dem Verein auf die Pelle rückte zogen sie nach BW um. 

P€TA bezeichnet sich selber als Tierrechts-Verein und nicht als Tierschutzverein. Nur der Tierschutz ist aber steuerbegünstigt nach §52 AO.

Die Gemeinnützigkeit wird zunächst auf Grundlage der Satzung zugesprochen. In dieser heißt es:

_§ 2 Zweck des Vereins
Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Tierschutzes, insbesondere
• die Förderung des Rechts der Tiere, keinen Grausamkeiten, Misshandlungen oder
Verfolgungen ausgesetzt zu sein,
• die Sensibilisierung des Bewusstseins, dass Tiere fühlende Lebewesen sind, die ohne eigenes Verschulden leiden müssen,
• die Information über unnötige Laborversuche mit Tieren und Massentierhaltung unter unwürdigen Bedingungen, die Aufklärung über Möglichkeiten zur Vermeidung und die Verhinderung solcher Laborversuche und Massentierhaltung._

Die Förderung des Rechts der Tiere ist eine politische Forderung und hat mit Tierschutz nichts zu tun. Auch die beiden weiteren Ziele sind politischer Natur und haben eigentlich mit Tierschutz nichts zu tun. Die Gemeinnützigkeit konnten sie also nur aufgrund des Einleitungssatzes bekommen. Alles was nach "insbesondere" kommt, ist kein Tierschutz!

Eine zweite Sache ist die Mittelverwendung. Wenn man den Vereinszweck so akzeptiert, müssen dann natürlich auch die Mittel für den Tierschutz ausgegeben werden. Auch hier gibt es Zweifel, die weitgehend bekannt sind und die ich daher nicht wiederholen muss. 

Letztlich muss hier nur einmal geprüft werden. Allerdings - und auch das ist kein  Geheimnis - sind die für gemeinnützige Vereine zuständigen Abteilungen der Finanzämter überall unterbesetzt. - Hier liegt m.E. das eigentliche Problem. 

Die FDP müsste also eigentlich fordern, dass den Finanzämtern höhere Mittel für ihre Arbeit zugestanden werden. Dies klingt allerdings nicht nach einer Forderung, die der politischen Linie der FDP entspricht. *Dies entlarvt die ganze Aktion der FDP als reinen Populismus.* - Ich höre jetzt besser auf, weil sonst werde ich zu allgemein-politisch.


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Absolut richtig.
Interessant in diesem Kontext:
https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...ta-im-rahmen-der-verbandsklage-im-tierschutz/

Ziemlich lustig also, sich vorzustellen, dass PETA einerseits gemeinnützig sein soll, andererseits nicht die Anerkennungsvoraussetzungen des Mitwirkungs- und Verbandsklagegesetzes B-W erfüllt ( die in den anderen Bundesländern bestehenden Gesetze sind ebenso PETA feindlich.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Dass die nicht anerkannt wurden, haben wir schon x-mal gebracht..

Dass mich bei Herr Hocker immer mehr das Gefühl beschleicht, dass Angler nur Leiterhalter sein sollen für die Karriere, kann ich nicht verleugnen, hoffe aber immer noch, dass ich eines Besseren belehrt werde..


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die nicht anerkannt wurden, haben wir schon x-mal gebracht..



Seit wann stört dich Wiederholung? *duckundrenn*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seit wann stört dich Wiederholung? *duckundrenn*



#6#6#6
Treffer 
:q:q:q


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die nicht anerkannt wurden, haben wir schon x-mal gebracht..
> 
> Dass mich bei Herr Hocker immer mehr das Gefühl beschleicht, dass Angler nur Leiterhalter sein sollen für die Karriere, kann ich nicht verleugnen, hoffe aber immer noch, dass ich eines Besseren belehrt werde..



Super...
Und jetzt darfst Du nachlesen, dass es zwischen der Frage der Gemeinnützigkeit und der Ablehnung der Anerkennung möglicherweise einen interessanten Zusammenhang geben könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Sie sind aber schlicht noch gemeinnützig


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie sind aber schlicht noch gemeinnützig



Aus meiner Sicht wenig bis gar nicht nachvollziehbar.
Wenn es dem Gero wirklich so ein wichtiges Anliegen ist: Was hätte ihn darin gehindert, sich mit seinen Kollegen in B.-W. - immerhin sitzen 12 FDP Leute im Landtag - in Verbindung zu setzen und im Rahmen einer kleinen Anfrage die Landesregierung um Stellungnahme zu ersuchen?

Als Beispiel (auch für hier nicht ganz uninteressant):
https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/2000/16_2758_D.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wenig bis gar nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Wenn es dem Gero wirklich so ein wichtiges Anliegen ist: Was hätte ihn darin gehindert, sich mit seinen Kollegen in B.-W. - immerhin sitzen 12 FDP Leute im Landtag - in Verbindung zu setzen und im Rahmen einer kleinen Anfrage die Landesregierung um Stellungnahme zu ersuchen?
> 
> Als Beispiel (auch für hier nicht ganz uninteressant):
> https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/2000/16_2758_D.pdf





Gute Frage..

Gegen eine grüne Regierung mit schwarzen Abnickern (beide anglerfeindlich, wir berichteten x-fach) in B-W mit lauter PETA-Freunden ist das aber auch nicht einfach ;-)))

Mit den FDP-Leuten aus B-W komm ich ganz gut klar, die haben allerdings, als sie selber mit schwarz regierten, auch nix gerissen am Ende für Angler (Stichwort Nachtangelverbot)...

In B-W biste anglerisch und angelpolitisch einfach im schlimmsten Bundesland...

Wobei das nix mi PETA und deren Sitz zu tun hat - das kommt nur noch oben drauf..


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Frage..



Vielleicht haste ja paar gute Drähte nach B.-W. Falls ja, ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Die sind deswegen so gut, weil ich nichts rauslasse, was nicht freigegeben ist (und frag nicht ,wie oft mich das ankotzt, was ich alles NICHT bringen kann deswegen.)..

Meine klare Meinung kommt aber nicht aus hohler Luft, ums mal so zu formulieren (weder in Bundes-, Europa- noch Landesdingen rund ums Angeln)....


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Hab den Gero auf Facebook mal geliked und ihn im Kontext der Verbreitung des Matze Koch Interviews folgendes gefragt:

_''So  weit, so gut. Sie wissen, dass PETA ihren Sitz in B.W. hat. Und Ihnen  wird vermutlich auch bekannt sein, dass PETA den Streit vor dem VG um  die Anerkennung als rechtsbehelfs- und beteiligungsfähige  Tierschutzorganisation verloren hat mit der sehr zutreffenden  Begründung, es fehle an der notwendigen Mitgliederstruktur. Warum klären  die immerhin mit 12 Mitgliedern vertretenen FDP Landtagsabgeordneten  nicht im Rahmen einer kleinen Anfrage an die Landesregierung, wie mit  Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit und der Versagung des Status als  anerkannte Tierschutzorganisation umzugehen ist und was die  Landesregierung konkret veranlasst hat, im Rahmen der steuerlichen  Prüfung die mehr als intransparente Mittelverwendung dieses Vereins zu  untersuchen und einer rechtlichen Bewertung mit welchen Konsequenzen zu  unterziehen?''

Bin mal gespannt, ob's ne Antwort gibt. 
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

grins - wenn er mitkriegt, dass das von hier ausm AB kommt eher nicht ;-))))

Und dran denken:
Hier kein wörtliches Einstellen der Antwort, sondern sinngemäß/zitiert oder mir die Einwilligung des MdB Hocker zur Veröffentlichung bei uns zuschicken..

Da muss ich nix provoziert haben ;-)))


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Alles klar.
Wenn ich was bekomme, checken wir das erst mal intern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

danke


----------



## smithie (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Hab den Gero auf Facebook mal geliked und ihn im Kontext der Verbreitung des Matze Koch Interviews folgendes gefragt:
> 
> _''So  weit, so gut. Sie wissen, dass PETA ihren Sitz in B.W. hat. Und Ihnen  wird vermutlich auch bekannt sein, dass PETA den Streit vor dem VG um  die Anerkennung als rechtsbehelfs- und beteiligungsfähige  Tierschutzorganisation verloren hat mit der sehr zutreffenden  Begründung, es fehle an der notwendigen Mitgliederstruktur. Warum klären  die immerhin mit 12 Mitgliedern vertretenen FDP Landtagsabgeordneten  nicht im Rahmen einer kleinen Anfrage an die Landesregierung, wie mit  Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit und der Versagung des Status als  anerkannte Tierschutzorganisation umzugehen ist und was die  Landesregierung konkret veranlasst hat, im Rahmen der steuerlichen  Prüfung die mehr als intransparente Mittelverwendung dieses Vereins zu  untersuchen und einer rechtlichen Bewertung mit welchen Konsequenzen zu  unterziehen?''
> 
> ...


Super Sache, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Mal sehen, wann P€TA wieder seinen Sitz verlegt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Pöhse..die Flu..ähm Domizilverlegung war  allein besseren Räumlichkeiten und Infrastruktur geschuldet


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Bessere Infrastruktur, glaube ich sofort. Ist nur die Frage, was man darunter versteht.


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Erste, kurze und knappe Antwort von Gero: Er sei dran.

Ich versuch mal, das zu konkretisieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

ich bin auch am vielem dran............
:g:g:g

Schreib lieber nicht, was ich davon halte..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch am vielem dran............
> :g:g:g



Ferkel: #metoo


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch am vielem dran............
> :g:g:g
> 
> Schreib lieber nicht, was ich davon halte..




Da hast Du so was von recht. 

Wenn man an etwas dran ist, ist man lange noch nicht drin.
- indianisches Sprichwort. Hoffe ich jedenfalls -


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Thomas, Grünknochen, Kolja - was ist hier denn los? Tauwetter? Zeichen und Wunder? Lasst hunder Blumen blühen?
 Ich bin regelrecht begeistert, weiter so#6


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

NEHMT EUCH EIN ZIMMER!!! 

Ich begrüße zwischentöne und so weiter sehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*

Keinesfalls ...

Ich arbeite aber immer an angelpolitischen Fakten....

Und wenn jemand in einem Punkt recht hat, hat er recht und soll er recht bekommen....


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin auch am vielem dran............
> :g:g:g



Du bist aber auch ein schlimmer Finger.:q:q:q:m


----------

